# Clouds in Sky



## ebony

I know there must be a simple way of doing this. I have this photo of a Cambodian boy that my wife wants printed but the sky is too bare. How can I add something eg clouds to fill it in a little using Photoshop CS2?


----------



## Noyb

Don't have a spare sky handy right now ... still busy waking up.
But you might want to play with the Shadow/Highlight tool first.

*Edit* ... What's the total pixel width of your working psd file ???


----------



## buck52

Howdy

A little careful selection of the sky with magic wand then just pasted a donor sky in...

you can use the alt and shift buttons to add or subtract from the selection... I kept the opacity fairly low on the pasted sky, so I didn't feel the need to mess with the blownout/white areas in the water... very easy to change that with the opacity slider on the layers palette


----------



## Noyb

Got a sky with the ocean in the background .. that shows in the highlights enhanced version.
The best I've found in my collection so far ... will have to be transformed .. Shrunk in height.
Should have washed the windshield first.


----------



## buck52

Not sure how you would make that fit that picture seeings it was taken from 1000' elevation or so... be kind of tough to make it work in a ground level shot I would think...


----------



## Noyb

Perspective transforming should work.
Was just an illustration of the ocean and sky .. a better one would be preferred.
That's why I'm still looking


----------

